
Y Combinator's WriteWith Launches - Collaborative Blogging - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/12/writewith-launches-makes-shared-blogging-easier/
======
nurall
Interesting to see that WriteWith seems to take GoogleDocs head on! There
seems to be a few parallels between what Kiko attempted and how they were
hosed by Google Calender and what WriteWith is attempting.

The difference here being WriteWith launching after GoogleDocs and it being
marketed differently. Looks like WriteWith is creating a niche within
collaborative doc editing, by catering to and marketing as a collaborative
blogging platform. Brilliant concept! Truly catering to the long tail of
bloggers!!

~~~
yaacovtp
But it can't be for google to do the exact same thing with blogs. The ebay
auction countdown begins...what will they come up with next?

~~~
nurall
Well, I definitely feel its not hard to picture Google looking at WriteWith
and realizing that there is an opportunity there for them to leverage from
their existing systems and just establish a connection between GoogleDocs and
Blogger.

The incremental effort required to bridge the gap, seems minuscule, especially
on the Google scale. One of the possible Google efforts would be, WriteWith
getting an irresistible offer from Google. I am sure the founders won't be
complaining then!

~~~
ryantmulligan
I totally agree. This is a classic example of an Innovator's Dilemma
incremental improvement (i.e. what big slow companies are really good at)

[http://www.amazon.com/Innovators-Dilemma-Revolutionary-Business-
Essentials/dp/0060521996/ref=pd_bbs_1/102-9893482-5829762?ie=UTF8&s;=books&qid;=1176413849&sr;=8-1](http://www.amazon.com/Innovators-
Dilemma-Revolutionary-Business-
Essentials/dp/0060521996/ref=pd_bbs_1/102-9893482-5829762?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1176413849&sr=8-1)

~~~
ericc
Nice!! The book looks interesting! Thanks for the recommendation!!

~~~
zach
Oh, that's a great book. Listen to a lecture he gave here:

<http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail135.html>

------
yaacovtp
I'm playing around with it. It saves every 20 seconds. Great for forgetful
people.

------
dawie
I like how you can start using it right away and save your work later.

------
omouse
Is this done with Ruby On Rails? It looks like it, very 37signals-ish.

